

Commercial Drone Rules to Limit Their Weight, Speed and Altitude - nkrumm
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2015/02/15/386464188/commercial-drone-rules-to-limit-their-speed-and-altitude?utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=npr&utm_medium=social&utm_term=nprnews

======
transfire
"relatively benign"? These restrictions are terrible. Either the policy makers
are being purposefully malign, or they have zero understanding of the progress
currently taking place in automated transport.

------
thomasfl
Why not limit the use of drones with weapons all together?

